# Send it my way!



## richalisoviejo (May 23, 2009)

Last week I got to meet *Doris Eaton Travis.* At 105 years old, she is the last remaining Ziegfeld girl. I happen to be working on a case for her nephew. Met anyone famous? IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve met a few, like Chris Isaac in Laguna Beach once. My younger brother the entertainment lawyer has met quite a few.


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2009)

I've met Yvonne, she qualifies as famous!


----------



## purpod (May 23, 2009)

Greetings ~

Altho I'm not one for caring about famous peeps (Heck, I hardly know any of them now-a-days, LOL), I have met Billy Idol (he goes to a dentist on Ventura Blvd that my bestest GF used to work at). And then delivering firewood in Topanga Canyon, there have been a few semi-famous peeps, such as the singer from the old group "Men At Work"...

But why I am responding to your post is the beautiful image of your recent friend; she was stunning in her prime!  I bet she has plenty of old stories to tell of great interest! I cannot imagine having gone from horse back to floating around in space repairing the Hubble! What an incredible life she must've had; bless her heart! 

Enjoy your day,
Purpod


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> I've met Yvonne, she qualifies as famous!



LOL!! Thanks, Jacqui!

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 23, 2009)

I have met Mick Fleetwood! He wasn't in his right mind, but I met him! Did a small job with Jerry Penacole (sp) news/entertainment guy, and some football players.


----------



## Laura (May 23, 2009)

Slash from Guns and Roses... Even got a hug..
And Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull.. Got one of his gift baskets people give, and a C/D when we left.. 
Both of them were for animal related things... 
Oh and I met Yvonne too!


----------



## desertsss (May 23, 2009)

I have met a couple. 
Sterling Marlin (race car driver)
Jeff Gordon (race car driver)
eh....Ron Jeremy...lol I really did, he's not a very nice guy though
Skindred
Korn
And the owner of the Bunny Ranch (also not a nice guy) Forgot the name though


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 23, 2009)

LOL! Ron Jeremy!


----------



## Candy (May 23, 2009)

jlyoncc1 said:


> LOL! Ron Jeremy!



Oh Dee! What can we say Dee about that one? And should we ask under what circumstance did you meet him? Was it up close and personal or ?????


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2009)

Candy said:


> jlyoncc1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! Ron Jeremy!
> ...



Just to show you how sweet and pure I am, I had to GOOGLE Ron Jeremy to know who he is! LOL!!

Yvonne


----------



## desertsss (May 23, 2009)

LOL Yvonne! My husband used to work at an exotic dance club and I would go with him when they had grand openings and stuff like that. Well, they turned his club into a DeJavu which I guess is really popular. At their grand opening they had Ron Jeremy there as the spokesperson. 
I walked up to him just to say hi and be friendly, he must have thought I was a fan or something though because he totally blew me off. If only he really knew how I felt about him. LOL. After that I totally wanted to tell him what a piece of crap I thought he was.


----------



## Candy (May 23, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > jlyoncc1 said:
> ...



Yvonne are you trying to say that I'm not pure and sweet?  Don't worry Yvonne you haven't missed much not knowing who he is.


----------



## ZippyButter (May 23, 2009)

I've met Pope John Paul the Second, Magic Johnson at a minority banquet that honored him as business man of the year (2008) and lot of Classical Musicians through out the years: Vladimir Horowitz, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Rudolph Serkin, Emanuel Ax, Yo yo Ma, Robert Shaw, Abby Simon, Seiji Ozawa, Arthur Fiedler (conductor of Boston Pops) Itzak Perlman, Midori, Sara Chang, and many more......


----------



## dmmj (May 24, 2009)

Drew carey which everyone says I look like him. I hope that is a compliment. doris roberts when I was a kid at an audition(hopeful ex child actor) I was one of those "cute" kids when i was younger.


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

I met Alicia Witt (red haired daughter in the series Cybil - and she was in Two weeks notice with Hugh Grant), met Kristana Loken (blonde girl in Terminator) and also met Josh Hartnett  (He was at the studio next door to us in Dubai, I ran to "grab some sugar" haha)


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2009)

I must be just as pure. i have no clue who jeremy is...is he a porn star?


----------



## desertsss (May 24, 2009)

Yah...famous for uhhhh....being huge and uhhh....being able to "reach" himself. If ya know what I mean. Like ribs removed kind of thing. So wrong.


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

O-M-H (<--- means oh my hat) - I see what you mean....no wonder I've never heard of this ron jeremy is. eeeek hahaha


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2009)

Laura said:


> I must be just as pure. i have no clue who jeremy is...is he a porn star?



 I know I haven't been pure since the second I was born, but I too had no idea until Yvonne's post and then I made the same leap you did Laura.

My problem is a famous person could walk right up to me, introduce themselves, and I would no doubt not recognize them or even know I should be able to. However, I bet I would recognize any famous animal who showed up.  I just have my priorities stright!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 25, 2009)

He is gross! I have seen Jeremy on talk shows and I want to puke. I can't imagine.....yuck!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 25, 2009)

Well I have not met anyone as disgusting as Ron Jeremy. I have met a few football players at camps and John Hannah spoke at one of my brothers football banquets and we were able to actually speak to him afterwards. (ex pro football player for the Patriots in the 70's and 80's)


----------

